# First Go @ ABTs...



## Xendau (Aug 30, 2018)

chilerelleno
 - Welp, I went and did it. And its mostly your fault! LOL

I am typically a purist and like to try the recipe as written, but I strayed a bit from your recipe...

Here it is:
2 Lbs - Jalapenos (Some topped and cored, some halved and cored)
2 Lbs - Bacon
3 - 8 oz -  Cream Cheese
2 - 10 oz -  Oaxaca Cheese
1/4 C -  Red Pepper - Chopped (I did mine brunoise)
1/4 C -  Green Onion - Thinly Sliced
1/4 C -  Cilantro, Fresh - Medium Chop
1/4 C -  Sausage, Cajun - Chopped (brunoised)
1/4 C -  Rub, Basic (4 way: 1 part ea - Paprika, Pepper, Brown Sugar, 1/2 part Kosher Salt )









(Left the Sausage out of the above pic.. )







Some of the halved players....







On the smoker... (Learned why it looks like you all cook them on a wire rack with pan underneath - some cheese got out and in my pit. Ill clean it next go)







Finished product... Some "looked" better than others... but all tasted amazing!







Oh yea... those pasillas/pablanos in the first image. I did the 2:1 PP and ABT cheese mix and stuffed them, wrapped them in bacon. (No pics sorry) My girlfriend's brother had these and liked them so much, he asked me to make more the following night.

He has coined them sapos... LOL Spanish for Toads (Im sure you know that)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 30, 2018)

Great looking pictures and I'm sure it tasted even better! Now I want some!


----------



## Xendau (Aug 30, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> Great looking pictures and I'm sure it tasted even better! Now I want some!



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 30, 2018)

Look at that full smoker, it's a beautiful sight.
Everything looks delicious, nice cook!
*Like!*
Glad you got some good use out of my recipes.
Since it all turned out righteously yummy, I accept full blame for leading you into temptation.:D
Its almost dinner time and I suddenly have a craving for PP Pablano ABTs.
Don't know why.:rolleyes:


----------



## Xendau (Aug 30, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Look at that full smoker, it's beautiful sight.
> Everything looks delicious, nice cook!
> Glad you got some good use out of my recipes.
> Since it all turned out righteously yummy, I accept full blame for leading you into temptation.:D
> ...



Thanks Chili!

PP Pablano ABTs will be forever called Sapos for me and my family now. LOL


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 30, 2018)

X, Fine looking ABT's ,even better that they are your first !! like


----------



## Xendau (Aug 30, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> X, Fine looking ABT's ,even better that they are your first !! like



Thank you 

 crazymoon
... 

I have to confess, the jalapenos were hotter than normal. They werent too hot too eat, but they did a number on my stomach the day after... SMH Next go I might have to make a small batch of the mini sweet peppers. LOL


----------



## Xendau (Aug 31, 2018)

As much as I dont want to do PP this weekend, I am really craving some PP Pablano ABTs (aka Sapos).

I have 2 meatloaf (Ive been dying to cook meatloaf in the pit) I want to do and at least 3 chix. I think Im gonna have to pick up a pork shoulder... SMH


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 5, 2018)

Xendau said:


> Thank you
> 
> crazymoon
> ...
> ...


X, You say the peppers were hot, did you remove all seeds and membranes to reduce the heat? I know some batches are just HOT but removal of the innards helps alot !


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 5, 2018)

To reduce the heat in jalapeños, be sure to remove the seeds and ribs inside the pepper.

To further remove some of the heat, soak the peppers in a citrus soda such as sprite for 2 to 4 hours. 

 This is what I do when I am making them for family since some people like them hot and some people would rather have them a little sweeter.


----------



## Xendau (Sep 5, 2018)

Trust me... I removed all seeds, all veins... and a chef I once worked for taught me to remove as much of the inner membrane as possible.

For our application, it was easier, because the pepper didnt require to remain whole

These were hotter than norm jalapenos


----------

